# Sheds



## stickerpoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone been out looking for sheds yet? I saw a couple bucks the other day that were still holding.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

nope,ai'nt been looking and i hope others will wait till spring. thats the last thing the deer need now is for someone to go busting them out of there wintering grounds :******:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> nope,ai'nt been looking and i hope others will wait till spring. thats the last thing the deer need now is for someone to go busting them out of there wintering grounds :ticked:


I agree.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

A eastern count 5 point walked by the house Monday morning with its antlers still looking attached solid. They are feeding heavy in our yards. They seem to really like the creeping charlie Kare didn't get pulled from her flower beds.

 Al


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Saw a herd of about 60 last week near Ashley , no antlers on any of them.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Most of the bucks up here are still antlered, but I did see an old mule deer a couple weeks ago with no antlers, a young whitetail with one antler and picked up a coyote killed whitetail head two days ago with one antler.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

.
spotted these from the road. sugar beet field where theres a good group feeding. the matched set were laying 1 foot apart


----------

